# Finally - found the perfect litter box



## Luca (Oct 15, 2012)

I found a perfect litter box, though the original purpose is a table-top gardener, but you will find it to be the PERFECT size and style for a litter box. Made the same as the Purina Litter Box.

It is at Amazon. Click 



. It works perfectly.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I found the rascal the litter box.... 

I use the big squirt and it works fabulously!!
I don't use the grass and I did take out the grid so all I do is put 
PP pads down. .. I have a diaper genie For the used pads so that 
my place does not smell!!

I'm actually thinking I might get the little squirt for my bedroom. 
hmmmmm.... :thumbsup:


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Hum never thought about using a diaper genie for the pads. That is a great idea and I am sure that it does not make the house smell. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

My daughter gave me an artifical grass system. A friend had used it for her dog with great success but Mozart was older and never took to it. He thought it was a place to sleep. It is cold and winter here so my plan is to litter train Isabella. The breeder is using the pee pads now. I thought I might put the pee pads on top of the grass and slowly eliminate them so she uses the grass. Then I would put the pad under the grass. What are your thoughts? Any suggestions would be welcomed. The diaper genie is a great thing. I used it for my cat when he had a litter indoors. Sylvia


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Does this work well for the boys too, or just the girls? I'm looking for a good indoor potty system before our puppy arrives.


----------

